# Bechmark Tool inbesondere für FPS Anzeige



## DexterMorgan (27. Juni 2016)

*Bechmark Tool inbesondere für FPS Anzeige*

Hallo Leute, 

welches Tool verwendet ihr um die aktuelle FPS oben einzublenden?

Mein Asus Monitor hat sowas schon eingebaut, jedoch werden immer "60" angezeigt?  Obwohl beispielsweise das Thief-Builtin Benchmark 20-30 anzeigt und stets sich ändert.

Zur Info: Mponitor GSync, GraKa AMD

Vielen Dank unbd mfg
Dex


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> welches Tool verwendet ihr um die aktuelle FPS oben einzublenden?



steam kann das von haus aus.
ansonsten gäbs bspw fraps und auch msi afterburner (bei letzterem bin ich mir nicht zu100% sicher).



> Mein Asus Monitor hat sowas schon eingebaut, jedoch werden immer "60" angezeigt?  Obwohl beispielsweise das Thief-Builtin Benchmark 20-30 anzeigt und stets sich ändert.



dein monitor zeigt die bildwiederholrate an. das ist was anderes. 



> Zur Info: Mponitor GSync, GraKa AMD



inwiefern ist das sinnvoll, oder willst du in kürze aufrüsten?


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Juni 2016)

Ich nutze fraps um meine fps anzuzeigen, das ist wohl die einfachste Variante. Der msi afterburner kann das aber auch.

Und ja die Kombination Gsync und AMD Karte wirft für mich auch fragen auf. Ich hoffe du wurdest da nicht falsch beraten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2016)

Es gibt von Dexter noch einen anderen Thread bzgl. Monitor & Grafikkarte.

Da wurde er eigentlich über alle Dinge aufgeklärt ... 

Naja gut, über fast alle Dinge!  

Ansonsten würde ich auch FRAPS nehmen, beim MSI Afterburner weiß ich nicht, ob der sich mit AMD Grafikkarten verträgt.


----------



## Batze (27. Juni 2016)

Nimm MSI Afterburner. Da kannst du dir nämlich noch viel mehr anzeigen lassen. Temperatur, CPU und GPU Auslastung usw. Und wenn du dann mal was Aufnehmen willst geht das auch sehr gut.




Rabowke schrieb:


> .............. beim MSI Afterburner weiß ich nicht, ob der sich mit AMD Grafikkarten verträgt.


Ob die Graka von nVidia oder AMD ist spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nimm MSI Afterburner. Da kannst du dir nämlich noch viel mehr anzeigen lassen. Temperatur, CPU und GPU Auslastung usw. Und wenn du dann mal was Aufnehmen willst geht das auch sehr gut.


Also der afterburner funktioniert super, egal mit welcher Karte und ja man kann sich vieles anzeigen lassen. 

Fraps ist aber einfacher. Installieren, starten und zack du hast ingame fps.

Musst du entscheiden was dir da wichtiger ist

Fast vergessen: ich sollte mir langsam mal die Namen merken  kenne den Monitor thread auch ^.^ die Zuordnung zu Leuten fällt mir nur immer schwer


----------



## Batze (27. Juni 2016)

Ja sicher ist Fraps einfacher und wenn man nur die fps Anzeige braucht reicht das meist auch. Wo aber dann eventuell der Flaschenhals sitzt, also CPU oder GPU kannst du damit nicht sehen. Beim MSI aber schon eher.


----------



## DexterMorgan (27. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dein monitor zeigt die bildwiederholrate an. das ist was anderes.



Nein es sind richtige FPS.. Klick


> *FPS Counter*
> Zeigt die Rate an, mit der die Bilder vom Monitor ausgegeben werden.   Somit ist er ein wichtiges Hilfsmittel, um die Auswirkungen  verschiedener Detailstufen im Spiel auf die Performance Deines Systems  zu ermitteln. Finde somit die perfekte Balance zwischen Bildqualität und  Framerate.





Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern ist das sinnvoll, oder willst du in kürze aufrüsten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne wollte nur hinweisen, dass meine alte GraKa (die neue GTX muss ich noch bestellen) kein GSync unterstützt, falls es mit der Konstanten Anzeige zu tun hat?


----------



## DexterMorgan (27. Juni 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Und ja die Kombination Gsync und AMD Karte wirft für mich auch fragen auf. Ich hoffe du wurdest da nicht falsch beraten?


Die AMD GraKa ist noch ein überbleibsel auf vergangener Zeit. Kommt bald ne GTX mit GSync rein.


----------

